# Norske gentoo speil?

## Growlizing

Noen som vet hva som skjer med det norske/svenske gentoo-speilet? Vært nede en god stund nå så vidt jeg vet :<

----------

## kallamej

Verkar som att Ubuntu har tagit över.   :Shocked: 

----------

## Growlizing

Ja.

Den har lenge ligget som både gentoo- og ubuntu-mirror, men nå er alt gentoo-relatert borte :<

Noen som vet noe?

----------

## kallamej

Någon som visste något har tydligen återställt ordningen nu.

----------

## Growlizing

Sweet, da er alt i orden igjen :>

----------

